# 2012 Bowtech Destroyer 350 broken limb



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

Opened the bow case after shooting about 50 arrows Saturday with no issues.

Not real happy about this surprise .... any body know of what the availability or turn around on new limbs from bowtech is?


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Good thing it didn't happen while you were shooting. I know with Diamond it was 1-2 business weeks. You will need to go through a dealer as well. If you bought it new then go to that dealer otherwise maybe call Bowtech and take their lead. This has been discussed before but the warranty only cover the parts. That was/is a flagship bow so they may move a bit quicker. You need to act soon as season approaches and time becomes an issue.


----------



## 68w (Jan 19, 2012)

if you can take it to schupbach in jackson. they are 1 of the top bowtech dealers in the country. i have heard that they can get things moving a little faster that smaller shops.

dave


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

68w said:


> if you can take it to schupbach in jackson. they are 1 of the top bowtech dealers in the country. i have heard that they can get things moving a little faster that smaller shops.
> 
> dave


Thanks guys. I bought it from schupbach's. I called them and got them ordered.


----------



## LunkerHunter (Mar 25, 2013)

I work around the corner from Schupbach's.. Brian and his staff are awesome. 

My Strother recently started making a funny creeking sound in the upper cam area and they had to send it in.. quick turn around! 

So.... you put your bow away and it was fine.. and you opened the case and the limb was like THAT?? 

Sorry man.. hope it gets fixed quick!


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

I noticed my arrows starting to kick around in flight Saturday so I figured something was out if alignment or my string stretched to make my cams out of timing... put it away still shooting good out to 45+ yards Saturday . Opened the case today to find that. Like someone said above, could have turned out much worse.

Sent from my MB855 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## LunkerHunter (Mar 25, 2013)

Man, you aint lying.. 

My neighbor's buddy had a bow "blow up" in his face, and the upper limb broke, and the cam came down and hit him square in the forehead. 

I can not image the kind of damage something like that could do.. Glad you FOUND it broke, instead of it breaking while you were drawing it.. But still, sorry it is busted. I hate sending my bow out; I got mine back today, and only sent it out last Thursday but it was like pulling teeth!


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

Just an update on this...

I got a call from Schupbach's last week saying that bowtech had a hold on all Destroyer limb replacement (assuming due to the quality issues they were experiencing). So I was offered another Destroyer, or a 2014 Carbon Knight at no cost. Also I could upgrade to the Experience for a little $$$.
Long story short I am the owner of a brand new Experience.

480gr arrow and 290fps set at 70lb, and 29" draw. 

I was pleasantly surprised by the #'s it was producing. 

Props to Bowtech for owning up to their issue with the limbs, and taking care of their customers. Someone can correct me if I am wrong, but believe the new bows have a solid limb instead of the laminate layers.


----------



## 68w (Jan 19, 2012)

sucks your bow broke but that is awesome that they really took care of you..


----------

